# Maverick arrived



## resurrected (Aug 20, 2015)

The Maverick had arrived when I got back from Bruges on Monday evening. 

Like all great courier services it had been wrapped in a bin liner and thrown over the garden gate! 

Just giving it a first run out on some belly pork. 













IMG_20150818_100626.jpg



__ resurrected
__ Aug 20, 2015


















IMG_20150820_130126.jpg



__ resurrected
__ Aug 20, 2015


----------



## resurrected (Aug 20, 2015)

Temperature is staying at about 280 F

Any ideas on how to lower it. Vents have been turned back to half on two and one closed. Top vent open. 













IMG_20150820_135709.jpg



__ resurrected
__ Aug 20, 2015


----------



## mummel (Aug 20, 2015)

Make sure you test your probes first in boiling water and ice water.


----------



## resurrected (Aug 20, 2015)

To late! But I will do that. Thank you.


----------



## resurrected (Aug 20, 2015)

Pork belly done. I cooked it to about 140F.Then wrapped it and back on until it hit 165F. Then boxed it for about 90 mins. 

It's really tender and moist but I'd have been happier if the fat had broken down a little bit more. 













IMG_20150820_150149.jpg



__ resurrected
__ Aug 20, 2015


















IMG_20150820_184807.jpg



__ resurrected
__ Aug 20, 2015


















IMG_20150820_184912.jpg



__ resurrected
__ Aug 20, 2015


















IMG_20150820_185942.jpg



__ resurrected
__ Aug 20, 2015


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi Ressy, I do Pork Belly most weekends, and getting the fat reduction is not always possible. Did you get good crackling? I put mine under a hot grill to crisp it up nicely!


----------



## resurrected (Aug 20, 2015)

​


Smokin Monkey said:


> Hi Ressy, I do Pork Belly most weekends, and getting the fat reduction is not always possible. Did you get good crackling? I put mine under a hot grill to crisp it up nicely!



That makes me feel better. No crackling as the butcher took all the skin off and just left a layer of fat.


----------



## resurrected (Aug 20, 2015)

Chuffed as well today that the Maverick has proved to me I can keep temperature running in the ProQ.

I learnt a lot at the smokers weekend that the guys on here ran.

I'd had a major issue keeping a long consistent temperature prior to the weekend. Wade showed me (actually told me as I was having breakfast &  missed him setting up my ProQ with the minion).

However, having taken all on board &  having used the Maverick today, I got an average temp of 240F over ten hours. And for that ten hour I also used the ProQ as a direct heat for about 90 mins ( so a temp drop) while cooking some chicken wings and corn.

So I'm pretty confident I could do a 12 hour plus cook.

Thanks Wade for your knowledge in how to fill a fire basket.


----------

